# S/P Thyroidectomy



## cweavercpc

What ICD-9 code should be used for status post thyroidectomy after the post operative period is over???


----------



## rachell1976

What was the indication for the thryoidectomy?

Cancer? Nodules? 
Does the patient have Hyperthryoidism? 
Hypothyroidism (244.0 post surgical)


----------

